# RP problem



## martin_p_a (Oct 3, 2019)

Hi,

I just bought my very first RF lens and noticed something while playing with it. Since I didn't have any lens with a control ring, I had never played with the settings to change what it mapped to, but now that I have, I realize the setting isn't persistent.

I changed it to be mapped to the ISO, but every time I turn off my camera, it reverts back to the default setting. I don't know if that is a flaw with the most recent firmware update, as I updated my camera's firmware before getting the lens.

Anyone has had that issue or know how to fix it?

Thanks


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 4, 2019)

First: I do not have an EOS RP Second: I do not know you background, sorry if it is to basic.

But maybe there are two places to set the ring function: Somewhere in the "normal" menu but too in the Custom Functions menu section. As far as I remember all the custom functions are persistent ...

... just checked the german manual because I am generally interested in the RP or maybe an R:
It is only defined in the Custom Function menu (forth group, F.Fn III ...) after the current german manual so it should be persistent ...

One last idea: If you use a custom mode C1 ... C3 it should make sense to store the config for the lens ring for that C mode after setting it in the custom functions ...


----------



## martin_p_a (Oct 4, 2019)

Thanks! Turns out 'm an idiot and you are right, it was just in my custom settings (that's where I live 99% of the time) and I just needed to adjust them. Definitely thought that setting was independent from the custom settings, but they are not. Everything works fine now.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 4, 2019)

martin_p_a said:


> Thanks! Turns out 'm an idiot and you are right, it was just in my custom settings (that's where I live 99% of the time) and I just needed to adjust them. Definitely thought that setting was independent from the custom settings, but they are not. Everything works fine now.


An "idiot," which you definitely aren't, would not be intelligent enough to ask for help here! Cheers. So glad that was nothing to worry about!


----------



## SteveC (Oct 4, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> An "idiot," which you definitely aren't, would not be intelligent enough to ask for help here! Cheers. So glad that was nothing to worry about!



Scott Adams, creator of Dilbert, says we are _all_ idiots. He meant "at times" I think.


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 7, 2019)

martin_p_a said:


> Thanks! Turns out 'm an idiot and you are right, it was just in my custom settings (that's where I live 99% of the time) and I just needed to adjust them. Definitely thought that setting was independent from the custom settings, but they are not. Everything works fine now.


You are no idiot. I ran into the same problem several times but do not tell it to others


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 10, 2019)

mb66energy said:


> You are no idiot. I ran into the same problem several times but do not tell it to others


Had to laugh. I have messed up dozens of times, but too afraid to tell it. haha


----------

